# ls2 408



## allen (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a 04 gto with a at am building a 408 ls2 stroker for it having trouble on deciding on what heads an how big or a cam to use I have a pair of new lsa heads but was thinks of getting ls3 heads what would be the difference in the heads an what one would make more power am new to the ls engines oh I have a ported ls3 intake 3200 stall an lt headers an switcing to 390 gears out back any info would be great thanks


----------

